# Mayday! Reo Repairs needed



## Darth Vaper (21/12/16)

Hi Reonauts,

I'm really hoping someone can help me with some fairly urgent (I only have one Reo) repairs needed...

I noticed that I was having to squonk very hard to get juice into my atomiser and, often, even with a hard/full squeeze, not much juice made it up into the atty at all. So, started looking for the cause...
Checked the feed tube wasn't suctioning onto the bottom of the bottle - it wasn't.
Checked the juice bottle o-ring wasn't pinched - it looked ok.
Took the atomiser off and squonked, and very little juice made it into the 510 cup.
Thought maybe the nipple wasn't tight onto the bottom of the positive pin, but it looked ok. However when fiddling with the nipple, noticed that it wobbled side-to-side quite easily and that the whole 510 pin moved quite easily up/down - so it looks like maybe the rubber seal washers/gaskets around the 510 pin are gone?

Any suggestions, or anyone with a spare Reo Grand Repair kit they're willing to sell?
This is not what I need before Christmas break!

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Sorry to hear @Darth Vaper 

I am sure one of the more technically minded Reonauts will try assist.

Lets give this a bump


----------



## M5000 (21/12/16)

I would also like to know if anyone does repairs and has any parts in stock? Not sure if the repair kit has what you are looking for, I need the pin between the feed tube and 510, do you also need that or just the gasket? 

I think we have enough Reo's in the country for a vendor to consider carrying the full range of spares, I mean every spare and always in stock and it's little items so minimal space and capital. @Silver you should pitch it to the vendors, it would at least attract business from all Reonauts at some point so not a bad option. Rapidly growing local vape market, you can get a limited edition stabilised wood mod but probably won't find an italian sqounk bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

The only place I have seen REO stuff locally is Vapour Mountain. I think if you can't find it there you're out of luck vendor-wise. 

Otherwise your only options are international, or a well-prepared forumite!


----------



## Christos (21/12/16)

Guys I have one of these 
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

If it will benefit you @Darth Vaper and @M5000 I will gladly sell it. 
That being said, I don't know if it will be useful to you @Darth Vaper and I also doubt you want the whole thing when you can just get the pin @M5000 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/16)

Dibs on that 510 if no-one else can use it @Christos


----------



## Viper_SA (21/12/16)

My one reo has a skew 510, and only one cyclone fits on it. The OL16 won't screw down far enough for a connection.


----------



## Darth Vaper (21/12/16)

Christos said:


> Guys I have one of these
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9
> 
> If it will benefit you @Darth Vaper and @M5000 I will gladly sell it.
> That being said, I don't know if it will be useful to you @Darth Vaper and I also doubt you want the whole thing when you can just get the pin @M5000 .



Thanks for the offer @Christos - I will take it if it will fix my problem. But I don't really know where to start tbh.
Which is why I'm hoping someone has a spare Repair/Upgrade kit I can buy as I'm sure this will have everything I'd need to replace/fix the problem.
Santa, where are you when I need you...


----------



## Andre (21/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks for the offer @Christos - I will take it if it will fix my problem. But I don't really know where to start tbh.
> Which is why I'm hoping someone has a spare Repair/Upgrade kit I can buy as I'm sure this will have everything I'd need to replace/fix the problem.
> Santa, where are you when I need you...


Does it have an adjustable 510?


----------



## M5000 (21/12/16)

@Christos that looks like part I need. The pin which the feed tube fits on, mine is totally broken off. I did buy a repair kit but I don't see that pin in it. Anyway first choice goes to @Darth Vaper so I'll be interested if he isn't. @Darth Vaper if you could tell me exactly what you need with a pic maybe as I'm not too clued up on the small parts maybe I have what you need..


----------



## M5000 (21/12/16)

This is the part broken/missing:


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/16)

M5000 said:


> This is the part broken/missing:
> View attachment 79342


Need a close up of the top of the 510 to determine if its rhe new adjustable or old 510 connecter.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vaper (22/12/16)

@Andre it's adjustable. the 510 itself moves up/down if I push it though, which seems to be the problem - suspect the insulator gasket thing surrounding the 510 is the problem?


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Andre it's adjustable. the 510 itself moves up/down if I push it though, which seems to be the problem - suspect the insulator gasket thing surrounding the 510 is the problem?


Thats the old non adjustable 510.
Do you have the pin and the flat washer? If you do you are welcome to send it to me and I'll fix it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (22/12/16)

Thanks so much for the offer @Genosmate - I don't have any spares, if that's what you're asking? But I do have everything still together in the mod - it's been working 100's until recently where the 510 just started getting pushed down and, I figure, not making good contact with the base of the atomiser making it near impossible to squonk - so it's all there in the mod. Here's a pic of the inside...


----------



## Genosmate (22/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks so much for the offer @Genosmate - I don't have any spares, if that's what you're asking? But I do have everything still together in the mod - it's been working 100's until recently where the 510 just started getting pushed down and, I figure, not making good contact with the base of the atomiser making it near impossible to squonk - so it's all there in the mod. Here's a pic of the inside...


Check your PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (22/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Need a close up of the top of the 510 to determine if its rhe new adjustable or old 510 connecter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



I don't have it with me, but if you mean adjustable as in manually adjusting the height with the allen key then yes it is, not spring-loaded though.. It's about 2 months old and I don't think there have been any upgrades since so it should be the same as the current models..


----------



## jifjifjif (24/12/16)

Maybe take the atty off and the bottle and hose off and push a straightened out paper clip up through the juice nipple into the 510 to clear out a possible blockage?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (30/12/16)

Just wanted to give a very big thank you to @Genosmate - he kindly offered to do some maintenance on my Reo for me, and I've just got it back and everything is operational again! Really appreciate this forum in times of need like this, and especially the guys like @Genosmate who go out of their way to get us less experienced guys the much needed assistance we need!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Just wanted to give a very big thank you to @Genosmate - he kindly offered to do some maintenance on my Reo for me, and I've just got it back and everything is operational again! Really appreciate this forum in times of need like this, and especially the guys like @Genosmate who go out of their way to get us less experienced guys the much needed assistance we need!



Glad to hear and thanks for letting us know @Darth Vaper 

@Genosmate you are a gentleman of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/16)

Great to hear @Darth Vaper! Kudos @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (30/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> Just wanted to give a very big thank you to @Genosmate - he kindly offered to do some maintenance on my Reo for me, and I've just got it back and everything is operational again! Really appreciate this forum in times of need like this, and especially the guys like @Genosmate who go out of their way to get us less experienced guys the much needed assistance we need!



Only happy to help out,hopefully you get plenty of service out of the Reo now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------

